# Identify this green stuff!!!



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi there, we recently put live orck in our SW tank which has been up for a day now and on the back of a dead coral we notices this perculier green stuff.

At first we thought it was algae but my dad has been surfing the net and found nothing.

Can u guys/girls tell what it is????

cheers jack.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Possibly the start of yellow sponge development.
(The organisms in your photo look more yellow than green to me)

Here's one that sprouted up near the base of some xenia stalks:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Either sponge or some sort of Über algae! Speaking of which, the store ran out of the Emerald Crabs YESTERDAY!!! All I got was frozen mysis shrimp for Piscis.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

heres some better pictures of the spoge or algae.

anyone else have more ideas???


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, now that I think about it, it DOES look like a sponge!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

just found this too 

i wonder what it is????


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do they shrink into a tube when you make noise or tap on the glass? If so, they're feather duster worms. I have one really cool red/purple and white striped one. If not, they look like Zoas, a type of easy to keep low light coral. Update your signature too!


----------

